# Is this curly



## Tclem (Apr 11, 2014)

Is this what you call curly. Found this piece in the box with a trade from joe. I like this piece

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like it came out of a crotch. I'd love to see the piece that came off above that. Curious if it had feathering?

Oh and turn a bowl of something out of that one... too purty for pen blanks!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 11, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Looks like it came out of a crotch. I'd love to see the piece that came off above that. Curious if it had feathering?
> 
> Oh and turn a bowl of something out of that one... too purty for pen blanks!


Only 3"x5"x1" so it looks like 3 pen blanks. Lol


Blueglass said:


> Looks like it came out of a crotch. I'd love to see the piece that came off above that. Curious if it had feathering?
> 
> Oh and turn a bowl of something out of that one... too purty for pen blanks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

